# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Vài dụng cụ đo cần thiết cho anh em.

## Nam CNC

Là dân cơ khí thì anh em nên cố gắng mua nhiều dụng cụ đo càng tốt, em copy trên mạng vài hình hữu ích , post lên đây cho anh em nhìn chơi, ai có rồi hoặc có cái khác độc đáo hơn thì anh em post lên tiếp theo nhé, để tạo 1 bài học hoặc nội dung tham khảo cho anh em khác.

     --- So trục Z, tìm điểm zero, có những dụng cụ đo đơn giản và anh em có thể DIY cho riêng mình.








 ------- Cách đo độ vuông góc bàn máy với đầu spindle, nếu đo chuẩn, khi phay vết phay láng mịn không bị gờ răng cưa. Trên hình chỉ so 2 bên, nếu đúng chuẩn so 4 điểm , và khi đạt độ chuẩn thì kim không nhảy vạch nào khi tiếp xúc bàn máy hoặc chỉ nhảy trong giới hạn yêu cầu của bản thân, ở công đoạn này, nghiêng đâu chêm đó.




-------- Cách so độ song song khi gia công chi tiết dài vượt quá êto.





------- Cách so song song eto với trục X, với cái này ta có thể phay chuẩn vuông góc cho những chi tiết cần độ vuông ( kẹp vào eto, đi theo chiều y là vuông thôi )








------  Đồng hồ so điện tử với chân gá nam châm kiểu hành tinh, chân gá đó ở tiệm Hà trên đường Nguyễn Chi Thanh giá chỉ 250K , xài rất tiện dụng, em khuyên nên dùng loại này.





-----  Đồng hồ so dạng chân đá, rất hữu dụng , khuyên anh em nên có 1 cái.




           Còn rất nhiều loại nữa nhưng em chỉ post những cái mà em cảm thấy thông dụng cần thiết, còn thiếu món gì anh em post thêm nhé 

           Ngày mai em cố gắng tìm đường link cho anh em vào tham khảo đầy đủ.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Boyred2000, CBNN, cncbibe, elenercom, em chỉ hát, GORLAK, hoang.nvn, im_atntc, kametoco, KDD, Khoa C3, kimtan, Lenamhai, mig21, MINHAT, Mr.L, mrcao86, nhatson, phuongmd, quangnguyen89ck, Quang_Q7, Ryan, skydn, vndic, wabot9x, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

Đường link đầy đủ cho anh em tham khảo, trong đó có nhiều món anh em có thể tự chế tạo hữu ích

http://www.micro-machine-shop.com/me...nstruments.htm

----------

mig21

----------


## zenky1602

Bác Nam cho em hỏi thêm chút xíu về cách so mặt bàn đối với máy H frame

1. Em dùng Eke đặt nằm trên mặt bàn, gá đồng hồ so lên thanh ray trục X, đầu so gá lên cạnh // trục Y, cho tịnh tiến theo trục Y từ đầu này đến đầu kia của Eke. Khi xong bước này ta có 1 cạnh // tuyệt đối với trục Y ( lệch < 1 vạch). Cố định eke với bàn máy và kiểm tra lại lần nữa.

2. Gá đồng hồ so .lên mặt trục Z ( đế gắn spindle ), đầu so chạm cạnh vuông góc đã so ở bước 1 của Eke. Cho trục X tịnh tiến, kiểm tra đồng hồ so lệch mấy vạch so với điểm đầu. Gõ nhẹ cạnh bàn đến khi đồng hồ so về đúng bằng điểm đầu hành trình.

So lại cạnh Y của Eke, đảm bảo không lệch. Sau khi đã kiểm tra lại cạnh Y, rồi đến cạnh X, đảm bảo kim đồng hồ so nhảy < 2 vạch trên hành trình 200mm của eke. Ta có cạnh X,Y vuông.

3. So vuông góc dao. Em đi tìm mua 1 cây khoan 6mm, cán dài 70mm, cắt bỏ phần lưỡi chỉ để lại phần cán, được 1 cốt thẳng dài 80mm.
Kẹp vào spindle 20mm, còn lại 60mm để so trục.

Đặt 2 đồng hồ so vuông góc nhau, áp kim dò theo phương x, và y và cốt so ở trên. Cho Z chạy lên chạy xuống, chêm trước sau và gõ ngang nhẹ cho đến khi đồng hồ so theo các trục nhảy không quá 2 vạch từ đầu đến cuối hành trình chạy của Z (60mm) .

Xong bước này ta có trục spindle vuông với mặt phẳng X,Y.

4. Phay phá mặt bàn, em cố tình đặt lệnh chạy theo Y từ cạnh này đến cạnh kia, dịch X bên ngoài bàn. Chạy xong miết móng tay theo X thì gần như không có gờ, nếu miết ngón tay thì không thể phân biệt giữa các đường dao, độ bóng có thể soi gương.

Hiện nay em đã so tới bước này.

Nhờ các Anh em cao thủ xem giúp em như vậy có chuẩn chưa, cần thêm bước so hay cân chỉnh nào nữa không. Cám ơn Anh em rất nhiều.

----------


## CKD

Hơi dài dòng và khó hiểu nên mình không biết thế nào.

Cách thức & trình tự cân chỉnh vuông góc bàn máy với trục XYZ trên máy H-frame
Với máy H-frame thì theo mình nên tiến hành thế này và vì:
Trục Y thường cố định vào tấm đế nên không chỉnh được.Trục X & Z dính vào nhau.. nên cân nhắc và chỉnh lặp lại nhiều lần cho 2 trục này.Mục tiêu đặt ra là chỉnh vuông XYZ & mặt bàn.Giả sử mặt bàn đã được lắp, tạm chấp nhận độ phẳng cũng như cân tương đối với mặt XY, máy đã được đặt tại vị trí cố định và ổn định. Việc gá & so đồng hồ thế nào.. xem như mọi thao tác đều đúng & đúng phương pháp  :Big Grin: .


Vậy các bước thực hiện thế này:
cho thước ke nằm trên mặt bàn, 1 cạnh thước song song trục Y, một cạnh song song trục X (giả thuyết, kiểm tra ở bước sau  :Embarrassment: ).gá đồng hồ so vào trục Z.rà thước lên mặt bàn, Chạy tới lui theo chiều Y và cân chỉnh mặt bàn sao cho đồng hồ nhảy *n* vạch (0 vạch là tốt nhất). Như ý thì cố định mặt bàn lại. Tiến hành như trên theo chiều X. Lặp lại bước này nhiều lần cho đến khi cả hai chiều XY đều đạt yêu cầu. Lắp cứng mặt bàn, kiểm tra lại sau khi lắp. Bước này Ok có thể giả thuyết mặt bàn phẳng theo mặt XY.rà đồng hồ vào thước, cạnh song song trục Y. Chạy tới lui và cân chỉnh thước sao cho đồng hồ nhảy *n* vạch (0 vạch là tốt nhất). Như ý thì cố định thước lại. Kiểm tra lại thước sau khi cố định. Bước này Ok có thể giả thuyết 1 cạnh thước song song trục Y.rà đồng hồ vào thước, cạnh song song trục X. Chạy tới lui và cân chỉnh một đầu trục X sao cho đồng hồ nhảy *n* vạch (0 vạch là tốt nhất). Như ý thì cố định trục X lại. Kiểm tra lại thước sau khi cố định. Bước này Ok có thể giả thuyết 1 cạnh thước song song trục X.lặp lại bước 3, rồi bước 4, bước 5. Tất cả Ok thì xem như mặt bàn phẳng với mặt XY, và XY vuông góc. Sau đó qua bước 7.lật đứng thước ke lên, một cạnh sát mặt bàn, song song trục X, một cạnh thẳng đứng và song song trục Z. rà đồng hồ so vào thước theo cạnh //Z, chạy lên xuống, chỉnh Z.... đến khi đạt. Cố định & kiểm tra.quay thước cho 1 cạnh song song vơi trục Y, tiến hành theo cách ở bước 7. Sau bước này có thể giả thuyết XYZ & mặt bàn chuẩn.so vuong góc dao có thể tiến hành như bước 3 của bác chủ

Xin lỗi vì không có ảnh minh họa

----------

Gamo, mrcao86, zenky1602

----------


## zenky1602

Thanks bác CKD

Em đã làm tất cả các bước của Bác, ngoại trừ bước 7 và bước 8, em gá đồng hồ so vào 1 điểm trên mặt Z ( con ốc bắt spinlde, đảm bảo đế đồng hồ so bắt cứng lên mặt Z). Sau đó rà vào cạnh đứng của thước eke thì đều thấy kim đồng hồ so nhảy được cả vòng  (>0.1mm) khi cho z chạy lên chạy xuống  :Frown: . Nhưng lạ cái là nếu đặt đồng hồ so lên mặt bàn và rà ngược vào cạnh dao thì không nhảy hoặc chỉ nhảy 1,2 vạch khi Z di chuyển.

Cuối cùng em bỏ qua bước so từ Z đến 2 cạnh vuông góc mặt bàn theo phương X (ZX) và Y (ZY), mà đổi lại qua thẳng bước so vuông góc dao.

Vấn đề là ở chỗ đó, và em sợ là bỏ qua bước 7,8 này thì dao có vuông góc thì mặt bàn vẫn chưa chuẩn, mặc dù em dùng chính dao đã so vuông góc này để phay mặt bàn.

----------


## CKD

Về Z thì phải qua 2 bước 7, 8 thì mới Ok. Nếu bạn gá thước trên mặt bàn và di chuyển Z thì lý thuyết điểm dò luôn là một điểm. Nên có sai thì thước cũng không nhảy.
Về cụm Z & spindle thì phải làm qua các bước 7, 8, 9. Khi đó thì Z mới vuông với mặt XY, và dao cũng đảm bảo vuông với mặt XY. Nếu làm như cách của bạn thì dao chỉ song song với trục Z thôi.

Với máy chạy gỗ, độ sâu không lớn, độ chính xác kích thước không lớn thì việc so vuông góc Z không quá cần thiết. Chỉ cần so dao với mặt bàn để khi chạy quét dao lớn không để lại dấu thôi. Với máy gia công kim loại màu, chuyên khắc thì cũng như máy gổ. Z không vuông cũng không ảnh hưởng nhiều. Nếu muốn dùng để chế tác thiết bị cơ khí.. đòi hỏi chính xác cao hơn thì phải so vuông Z thì mới đảm bảo.

----------

mrcao86, zenky1602

----------

